# FLAG POLE HILL IN DALLAS,, PINIC 8/7/08



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

>


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

>


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> >


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> >


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

no love for the bikes huh????


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

IM THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey does anyone know around wat time the hop will start? :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

KNON DJ's WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DJ PREMIER & THE BIG SHOW ~BIG BABY~


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NICE PICNIC HOMIES!!!! WE HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11542411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 7 2008, 07:51 PM~11542411
> *
> 
> 
> ...



* Thanks For a Fun Picnic Homies............*


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 7 2008, 08:36 PM~11543808
> * Thanks For a Fun Picnic Homies............
> *


HEY HOMMIE DO YOU KNOW ANYBODY WITH PICS TO THE HOP IF ANY BODY DOES PLEASE POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: uffin: uffin: THANKS !!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 7 2008, 10:45 PM~11543890
> *HEY HOMMIE DO YOU KNOW ANYBODY WITH PICS TO THE HOP    IF ANY BODY DOES PLEASE POST THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  uffin:  uffin: THANKS !!!!!!!!
> *



Soory didnt have a cam. with me..

Just wait, vato's dont post up pic's till about a week after, If at all...


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

I will try and get some pics up in a few ...


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

We had a great time yesterday, too bad we had to leave early to watch the 'Boys whip the Browns....





-ZEUS DA GOD 
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dam that took forever !!!!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Great pics "bigstew22" thanks for posting them up, I will post more in a few mintes still loading them up on photobucket.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Best Car -Pido from Low 4 Life C,C,
Best Car Club - Majestix C.C.









The new King of the Street Gilbert from Bad Boys

We would like to thank all the Car Clubs that supported this event, (in no particular order)

PRINCIPALES
LOW 4 LIFE
VETERANOS
ESTILO
TECHNIQUES
INTOKABLES
LO LOWS
MAJESTIX
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
SIMPLY STUNNIN
MIRAGE
LOS BAJITOS
SUBLIMINAL
DOWN 2 CLOWN
OAKCLIFF
GHETTO DREAMS

If I missed you car club let me know I will add it thanks.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Lady Aces rollin hard at the picnic...


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE 214 IS UP IN HERE SUP HOMIES BAD ASS PICNIC YESTERDAY


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Some Good Pixs Big Stew & BLVD ACES 4 LIFE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 7 2008, 11:09 PM~11544127
> *Soory didnt have a cam. with me..
> 
> Just wait, vato's dont post up pic's till about a week after, If at all...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 8 2008, 12:37 PM~11547998
> *:roflmao:
> *


  We all know wits the truth....... 



*VGP, wre you at !*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 7 2008, 11:09 PM~11544127
> *Soory didnt have a cam. with me..
> 
> Just wait, vato's dont post up pic's till about a week after, If at all...
> *


:yes: :angry:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Sep 8 2008, 08:23 AM~11546272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS 1 BAD BIATCH*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 8 2008, 01:40 PM~11548592
> *  We all know wits the truth.......
> VGP, wre you at !
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Sep 8 2008, 08:33 PM~11552225
> *THATS 1 BAD BIATCH
> *


 :0 Yours?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sorry I missed the picnic.. Couldn't get anyone to help with the panel truck... :angry:


----------



## luvincaddies (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Sep 8 2008, 03:21 PM~11549958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHERE'S DAVE "THE rAT" THE OWNER OF THE CADILLAC


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*We had a good time at the picnic, the weather was just right and the game was even better! 

We look forward to doin' it again next year! :thumbsup:

Here's a few more pix...*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NICE PICS MADNO THE ONE WIHT HTE REAR VEIW THERE IS NCIE WIHT JESSIE DUECE IN THE AIR


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

First time I have seen you guys (majestix) on the scene and I have heard many things about the club and cars and all are proven true. Brotherhood seems strong good seeing you guys .


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Sep 8 2008, 02:20 PM~11549941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Is that Lill David caddy looks good bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Sep 8 2008, 02:16 PM~11549904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got damn dogh yall at least paint them cars they are gettin a little old to see them doin the same thing about 35 to 45 on single/ bouble pump and 46 on double pump cadi is not much difference at least hit bumper for god sakes well will see you at an event :guns: :guns: ranger truck double/single :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: double caddy burn burn them or build something that really hops much love daugh keep it cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its notin personal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Sep 10 2008, 05:04 PM~11570164
> *:0 Is that Lill David caddy looks good bRO :thumbsup: it looks ok aaaaaaaaaa alittle buckled but it would look better on the bumper  damn all this time gilbert sayin its mine and is not even his thats sadd  o well see yall at an event hopefully!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:       notin personal if you take it like that shouldnt be posting pics or hoppin!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Sep 8 2008, 02:21 PM~11549958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey hey hey hey hey wait a minute how come you got the plaque if the damn car is not even yours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: uffin: uffin: :thumbsdown: o well it woulnt be for long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! much love to all the hoppers!!!!!!!!!!!! not personal shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2008, 09:56 PM~11573369
> *
> *



:rant: :buttkick:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2008, 11:50 PM~11573328
> *got damn dogh yall at least paint them cars they are gettin a little old to see them doin the same thing about 35 to 45 on single/ bouble pump and 46 on double pump cadi is not much difference at least hit bumper for god sakes well will see you at an event  :guns:  :guns: ranger truck double/single  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: double caddy  burn burn them or build something that really hops  much love daugh keep it cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its notin personal!!!!!!!!!
> *




:0


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81CUTTDOGG_@Sep 12 2008, 02:46 PM~11587480
> *:0
> *


the reason you see the same ol cars because no one else bring sh*t


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 10 2008, 09:50 PM~11573328
> *got damn dogh yall at least paint them cars they are gettin a little old to see them doin the same thing about 35 to 45 on single/ bouble pump and 46 on double pump cadi is not much difference at least hit bumper for god sakes well will see you at an event  :guns:  :guns: ranger truck double/single  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: double caddy  burn burn them or build something that really hops  much love daugh keep it cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its notin personal!!!!!!!!!
> *



show some pics or bring of your car or shut the f*ck up and enjoy the show


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## luvincaddies (Oct 11, 2007)

*I'll have something new,, for people who like to criticize * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddirat_@Sep 14 2008, 07:37 PM~11601991
> *show some pics or bring of your car or shut the f*ck up and enjoy the show [/size][/color]
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqXTDmuxpNg IF THIS DONT WORK GO TO YOUTUBE AND IRVING CUSTOMZ THERE IT IS LINCONATOR 1996 ALL THIS GIBRISH IT SOUND LIKE YOU GOT SOMETIN SO WHY DONT YOU POST IT OR JUST SHIT THE FU#K UP HOPELY YOU POST IF YOU GOT SOMETHING OR SIT BACK AND KEEP CHEERING DAUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: DONT BE HATTIN


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

YOU GOT TO PUT YOUR SH*T ON YOU TUBE FOR PEOPLE TO SEE YOU. BRING YOUR CAR OR VIDEO TO EVENTS OR THE STREETS.I'VE BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS , I ALSO BUILD MY OWN SHOW ,STREET CARS AND TRUCKS.I'VE NEVER BOUGHT ANY HAND ME DOWN TO BE SOMEONE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Cant we all just get along :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WELL SORRY TO DISSAPOINT YOU I THINK YOURE PROBABLY THE FUCKIN OWNER OF THIS CARS AND THATS WHY YOURE TALKIN SHIT BUT SO FAR I HAVE NOT SEEN YOURE SHIT POSTED AND WHO SAID THAT WE DONT BUILD ARE OWN FUCKIN CARS YOURE DAMN STUPID POST YOUR CAR SO I CAN KNOW WHO TO CALL OUT YOU DIDNT HAVE TO OPEN A NEW PROFILE TO TALK SHIT ***** WE DO ARE OWN SHIT AND WERE HERE WERE THA BIG I.C. ***** IRVING MODAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! POST YOUR SHIT OR SHIT THE FUCK UP AND KEEP CHEEREING FROM SIDE LANES ILL BUY YOU POM POMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by caddirat_@Sep 30 2008, 11:08 PM~11746553
> *YOU GOT TO PUT YOUR SH*T ON YOU TUBE FOR PEOPLE TO SEE YOU. BRING YOUR CAR OR VIDEO TO EVENTS OR THE  STREETS.I'VE BEEN DOING THIS FOR YEARS , I ALSO BUILD MY OWN SHOW ,STREET CARS AND TRUCKS.I'VE NEVER BOUGHT ANY HAND ME DOWN TO BE SOMEONE
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 1 2008, 10:01 PM~11756459
> *      WELL SORRY TO DISSAPOINT YOU I THINK YOURE PROBABLY  THE FUCKIN OWNER OF THIS CARS AND THATS WHY YOURE TALKIN SHIT BUT SO FAR I HAVE NOT SEEN YOURE SHIT POSTED AND WHO SAID THAT WE DONT BUILD ARE OWN FUCKIN CARS YOURE DAMN STUPID POST YOUR CAR SO I CAN KNOW WHO TO CALL OUT YOU DIDNT HAVE TO OPEN A NEW PROFILE TO TALK SHIT ***** WE DO ARE OWN SHIT AND WERE HERE WERE THA BIG I.C. ***** IRVING MODAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! POST YOUR SHIT OR SHIT THE FUCK UP AND KEEP CHEEREING FROM SIDE LANES ILL BUY YOU POM POMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





HA HE SAID POM POMS. GO TEAM GO


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

so what is the king of the streets going to put the plaque out there so someone can hop him or is he just going to hang on to it for a while ? juat asking .... i would have never accteped it . there was no one to hop with him . winner by default


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I will not be able to attend this years Hoptoberfest. I had an accident last Fri and broke my leg..


----------



## luvincaddies (Oct 11, 2007)

IRVING MUTHA F**KIN CUSTOMS HAS BEEN AROUND FOR YEARS GETTING SECRETS FROM EVERY SHOP AND ASKING EVERY ONE QUESTION ON HOW TO..... BUILD CARS. I'LL GIVE THEM PROPS FOR WHAT THIER DOING NOW AT SHOWS NOT ON THE STREETS


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Oct 1 2008, 07:41 PM~11754961
> *Cant we all just get along :biggrin:
> *


WE CAN,, BUT EVERY SHOP ALWAYS BRINGS THIER CHEERLEADING SQUAD :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

does that mean that youre not attending anymore shows were waitin for your car to be posted if you have one unless you honor your bag of chips MR CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by caddirat_@Oct 2 2008, 02:16 PM~11761561
> *WE CAN,, BUT EVERY SHOP ALWAYS BRINGS THIER CHEERLEADING SQUAD :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are some of my old caddies back in the days, never seen any of your cars at shows. Parking lot dosn't count


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:0 this ***** HAS A BUNCH OF TRAILER QUEENS!!!!!! WE JUST DONT DO THAT AND YOURE TALKING A BUNCH OF SHIT ABOUT HOPPIN WELL I JUST DONT SEE HOW YOU TALK IF YOU PROBABLY DONT EVEN HAVE A FUCKIN HOPPER O WELL I GUESS ILL GO AHEAD AND BUY SOME BIGGER POM POMS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by caddirat_@Oct 3 2008, 09:24 AM~11768703
> *Here are some of my old caddies back in the days, never seen any of your cars at shows. Parking lot dosn't count
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nono: :nono: :nono: JUST CANT TALK SHIT WITH A BUCH OF FUCKIN TRAILER QUUUUUUUEEEEENNNNNNSSSSSSSS :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 3 2008, 06:38 PM~11773253
> *:0  this ***** HAS A BUNCH OF TRAILER QUEENS!!!!!! WE JUST DONT DO THAT AND YOURE TALKING A BUNCH OF SHIT ABOUT HOPPIN WELL I JUST DONT SEE HOW YOU TALK IF YOU PROBABLY DONT EVEN HAVE A FUCKIN HOPPER O WELL I GUESS ILL GO AHEAD AND BUY SOME BIGGER POM POMS :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: JUST CANT TALK SHIT WITH A BUCH OF FUCKIN TRAILER QUUUUUUUEEEEENNNNNNSSSSSSSS :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i7V0c_puT5A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i7V0c_puT5A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 3 2008, 08:38 PM~11773253
> *:0  this ***** HAS A BUNCH OF TRAILER QUEENS
> *


whats wrong wit that :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 2 2008, 02:42 PM~11761260
> *I will not be able to attend this years Hoptoberfest. I had an accident last Fri and broke my leg..
> *


Damn that excuse homie...drink a shitload of milk so you can make it... :biggrin:


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

*DAM DUDE I GUESS YOURSELF "TRAILER QUEEN" IRVING CUSTOMS MUST BE THE TRAILER KINGS WITH THAT 3 CAR HAULER* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is the big I C speakin thiers alot of shit talkin on here but the only thing we all need to do is show up at hoptoberfest & see who comes out on top.We wont hav the three car hauler,haulin the hoppers they wil be driven thier.We wil take over the streets and shows.And 4 those who think we have stolen secrets or ideias from other shops just dnt know how hard & long we worked on these cars to get them on the bumper.Its called dedication aint nobody gave us shit.We havnt got any hand outs all though it would of been nice 4 people to want 2 help u instead of everyone thinkin everythings such a big secrete.I no 4 sure no shops here hav gave us secretes caus no shops r hoppin.Caddirat u r rite about some thing, we r Kings of the hoppers & trailers if it makes u happy. ur cars r nice i will say that ,but people come to see the hop at hoptoberfest so lets swing what we bring.


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

that means you hop your own car RIGHT.... look your a shop building cars for customers , I'm one guy out here do it myself in my *backyard* everytime (hydros,frame work,and other acc.)


----------



## luvincaddies (Oct 11, 2007)

their should be an award or trophy for best trailer or long haul


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DAMN WELL IF YOUR SHIT IS BACKYARD SHIT AND I SUSPECT YOU OWN THE ORANGE CADDY THATS WHY YOUR SHIT BUCKLED OR THATS WHY YOU AINT HOPPIN FOR SHIT SO JUST BRING YOUR SHIT TO HOPTOBERFEST AND MAKE SURE YOU DRIVE IT IN THE PARK !!!!!!!!!!!!!ABOUT THEM TRAILERS IS NOT OUR FAULT THAST YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO DRIVE A 53 FOOT LONG TRAILER OR IT MAY NOT HOLD ALL THAT JUNK AND SHIT SO LIKE THEY SAY !!!!!!!!! SPEAK FOR MY DICK CUZ THIS EARS CANT HEAR BULLSHIT EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by caddirat_@Oct 3 2008, 11:57 PM~11775591
> *that means you hop your own car RIGHT.... look your a shop building cars for customers ,  I'm one guy out here do it myself in my backyard everytime (hydros,frame work,and other acc.)
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD DAUGH BUT IT SOUND LIKE YOURE A CADDYRAT HOMEBOY AND ABOUT LONG HAULS WE JUST DONT TALK CUZ THEY AS FAR AS THEY GOT WAS WACO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      


> _Originally posted by luvincaddies_@Oct 4 2008, 12:01 AM~11775606
> *their should be an award or trophy for best trailer or long haul
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddirat_@Oct 3 2008, 10:02 PM~11775034
> *DAM DUDE I GUESS YOURSELF "TRAILER QUEEN" IRVING CUSTOMS MUST BE THE TRAILER KINGS WITH THAT 3 CAR HAULER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YES SIR WE ARE TRAILER KINGS CUZ WE AINT BULL SHITN POSTIN BACK IN DA DAY PICS SO FUCKIT YOURE JUST A FUCKIN HATTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT YOU SHOULD DO IS BRING YOUR JUNK TO IRVING CUSTOMZ SO WE MAKE YOU A FRAME AND YOULL BE HITTIN BUMPER :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: I.C. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 4 2008, 06:36 AM~11776101
> *YES SIR WE ARE TRAILER KINGS CUZ WE AINT BULL SHITN POSTIN BACK IN DA DAY PICS SO FUCKIT YOURE JUST A FUCKIN HATTER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WHAT YOU SHOULD DO IS BRING YOUR JUNK TO IRVING CUSTOMZ SO WE MAKE YOU A FRAME AND YOULL BE HITTIN BUMPER :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: I.C. :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


do you even own a lowrider? :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG. EVERYBODY BRING THEIR HOPPERS AND THERE MONEY TO BET. I WILL HOLD THE MONEY AND AT THE END OF THE HOP SEE IF U GUYS CAN FIND ME. AND IF U CAN I WILL GIVE THE WINNER THE MONEY. 

I THONK IT SHOULD BE ARGUED ABOUT IN THE HOP PIT. 

SO BRING YOUR SHIT AND SWING IT. IF NOT THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP. 

THIS IS NOT DIRECTED TO ANY SHOP OR INDIVIDUAL SO DONT GET YOUR PANTIES IN A WAAAD.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Weather ur in the backyard or at a shop ur qualty of workmanship shoudnt b diffrent,so it doesnt matter if ur in the backyard or at a shop.And as of u being by urself buildin these cars in the backyard, call ur homies over they'll keep u company.Just like we build cars 4 custmers, im sure u build cars 4 custmers if they pay enough.If we builld a hopper 4 a custmer or a homie it will hit the bumper weather it was built in my backyard or at the shop it makes no differince it will stil hit the bumper.And yes somtimes i do hit the switch 4 my customers,im sure if a customer or home boy asked u 2 hit his switch u would do.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Caddirat if u r the cadilac man then u need 2 take a trip 2 badboys and pick up an orange cadi from there that needs alot of help im sure u can get that car workin cause u r the caddi man. make sure u fix that drive line,make sure it runs and im nt talkin off the trailer i mean taged and inspected.if it holds the king of the streets belt that means its on the streets.make sure u extend those lower trailing arms back 2 stock length atleast.And jus so people dnt talk shit teach the owner of that cadi how 2 hit his own switch.Heads up switch man jr comin wit his cadi to take that belt. Cadilac against Cadilac


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 5 2008, 01:09 AM~11781726
> *Caddirat if u r the cadilac man then u need 2 take a trip 2 badboys and pick up an orange cadi from there that needs alot of help im sure u can get that car workin cause u r the caddi man. make sure u fix that drive line,make sure it runs and im nt talkin off the trailer i mean taged and inspected.if it holds the king of the streets belt that means its on the streets.make sure u extend those lower trailing arms back 2 stock length atleast.And jus so people dnt talk shit teach the owner of that cadi how 2 hit his own switch.Heads up switch man jr comin wit his cadi to take that belt. Cadilac against Cadilac
> *


u are talking alot about hopping .where is your car or is it torrez empire or i c car. dont tell its a sponsored car . okay no trailer this time lets start making rule for this event . who hops who. what car against what car. lead or sand . go head teach me on that floater you got.


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

switchman jr goes to BAD BOY TO I C TO LM CUSTOM TO EVERY PLACE JUST TO INFO ON WHO'S DOING WHAT .IS YOUR CAR GOING TO MAKE THIS TIME OR WHEN :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

:uh: I go to everybody shop cause I need stuff for my car :biggrin: and everyone knows I'm doing my car so who's going to just let me know what there doing :uh: and for is it coming this time I'm sorry I don't have a pit crew :werd:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

da question is do you at least know what a hop is or are you just cheering for your homeboy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Oct 4 2008, 10:12 AM~11776864
> *do you even own a lowrider? :uh:
> *


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 5 2008, 07:42 AM~11782182
> *da question is do you at least know what a hop is or are you just cheering for your homeboy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 5 2008, 08:21 AM~11782353
> *:0
> *


WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THAT ***** TALKIN SHIT ABOUT YOU GOIN TO ALL THE SHOPS THATS LIKE ACCUSING YOU TO GO AROUND AND TALK SHIT ABOUT EACH OTHER OF THE SHOPS


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

it don't bother me cause I know who both of you that's going back and forth really are


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 5 2008, 08:40 PM~11786976
> *it don't bother me cause I know who both of you that's going back and forth really are
> *


yes sir it shouldnt bother kuz we all know your building your own shit and you got your own ideas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

IM THE MOTHER FUCKER ON THE BLOCK. IM FROM BAD BOYZ AND IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY SPEAK TO ME!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 6 2008, 08:23 AM~11790132
> *yes sir it shouldnt bother kuz we all know your building your own shit and you got your own ideas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## luvincaddies (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Oct 5 2008, 07:51 AM~11782048
> *:uh: I go to everybody shop cause I need stuff for my car  :biggrin: and everyone knows  I'm doing my car so who's going to just let me know what there doing :uh: and for is it coming this time I'm sorry I don't have a pit crew :werd:
> *


do mean a cheer leading squad :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cityboy214 make sure u bring that cadi cause ur gona hav 2 give up that belt sir


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'M THE ONE THAT CALLED YOU OUT AT FLAG POLE HILL. THE CADILLAC IS NOT MINE. I HAVE MY OWN CAR. YOU JUST BE READY AND WE WILL SEE WHO'S GOING TO BE TALKING SHIT. AND AS FOR THE CHEERLEADING SQUAD I THINK I KNOW WHO'S WEARING THE SKIRTS ALREADY. AND BIULD YOUR OWN SHIT WITH YOUR OWN MONEY LIKE ME...THEN COME TALK SHIT!!! :buttkick:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

I HAVE NEVER SEEN CHIPPERS BITCH AND MOAN SO MUCH.


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

keep on calling out people with that one car you're building again,again, and another frame right .. i don't need any tags or inspection i just need to hop..


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

LIKE I SAID STRAIGHT JUNK YARD WARS OUT HERE.

THAT CADDI IS WEAK
-FAT WHITES
-NO BUMPER IN THE FRONT
-BACK BUMPER NEVER CHECKED
-INTERIOR LOOKS REMINDS ME OF A CAR AT A SALVAGE YARD THAT HAS BEEN PICKED APART.
WEAK INCHES FOR A DOUBLE.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, caddirat, KandyRegal, Loco 61

HE HAD A REAL HOPPER!!


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 10:53 AM~11801948
> *LIKE I SAID STRAIGHT JUNK YARD WARS OUT HERE.
> 
> THAT CADDI IS WEAK
> ...


their will no cheer leading at any event so don't bring your pom poms .I'll let my caddy do my talking


----------



## caddirat (Sep 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 10:57 AM~11801983
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, caddirat, KandyRegal, Loco 61
> 
> ...



who and when


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 11:57 AM~11801983
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, caddirat, KandyRegal, Loco 61
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THAT!


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddirat_@Oct 7 2008, 11:00 AM~11802014
> *KEEPIN IT REAL
> 
> PAINT
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 01:33 PM~11802305
> *YOU CADDI DOESN'T SAY MUCH.....EXCEPT CHIPS AHOY!
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: i dont even hop & im not gettin on here pretending 2 be a hopper & difinitely not cheerleading for anyone but that shit right ther was funny as shit


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 11:41 AM~11802380
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl: i dont even hop & im not gettin on here pretending 2 be a hopper & difinitely not cheerleading for anyone but that shit right ther was funny as shit
> *


  I DON'T HOP EITHER, BUT IT'S BULLSHIT TO SEE ALL THESE FOOLS ARGUE OVER JUNK CARS THAT DON'T HIT. 

EVERY NOW AND THEN 1 MIGHT HIT THE BUMPER BUT THAT'S IT.


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $THOUSANAIR$ (Oct 10, 2008)

im just tryn 2 find uot wut time the hop is gonna b?


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

you know when it time sir


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

TTT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SUNDAY


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ONE MORE DAY


----------

